# [Aporte] Transmisor de Enlace UHF 300-350 MHz 50mW



## DavidGuetta (Ene 27, 2016)

He aquí mi pequeño granito de arena para todo el Foro... especialmente para desenmascarar un tema catalogado como ''taboo'' para algunos, pero que a varios de nosotros nos ha dado vueltas por la cabeza en más de una ocasión. Y es que los emisores para radio enlace a veces se han dejado un tanto en el olvido, ya sea por su complejidad constructiva, secretismos o simple dejación.


*Diagrama Esquemático*

_Sugerencia: Si la resolución de la pantalla no permite una clara visualización del diagrama, favor guardar la imagen en el PC para después poder abrirla en mayor tamaño._







La información que aparece en Google sobre este tipo de circuitos realmente deja bastante que desear, pero basándome en otros circuitos originalmente diseñados para la banda de 88 a 108 MHz pude diseñar una emisora sencilla, con componentes fáciles de obtener, de rápido ajuste y con una potencia suficiente para realizar enlaces de audio a varios kilómetros. 

La estabilidad de frecuencia sólo dependerá del armado del mismo. Recomiendo altamente el uso de *placa doble faz* de fibra de vidrio y *blindaje* mediante el uso de cajitas metálicas, sobre todo en el oscilador. En mi caso he blindado la bobina del oscilador y los resultados me han dejado muy satisfechos. Sólo al encender el TX se produce una pequeña deriva de frecuencia acorde a la temperatura de los componentes, pero una vez alcanzada la temperatura de trabajo la estabilidad del oscilador es casi perfecta. Sin el blindaje, la frecuencia del oscilador tiende a correrse un poco en cuanto se le acercan objetos a su alrededor.

La frecuencia de trabajo se puede ajustar mediante el potenciómetro multivuelta de 10K y posee un rango de unos *10 MHz de sintonía*. Para alterar dicho rango, se deberá *modificar la bobina* del circuito oscilador, o bien, *aplicar una capacitancia en paralelo* a los diodos varicap (en caso que se desee reducir la frecuencia). No doy un valor fijo para la bobina del circuito resonante, pues su valor será relativo y generalmente la frecuencia se verá afectada por el método constructivo del transmisor. Será cuestión de jugar con las dimensiones: sección del conductor, largo y ancho del loop, cercanía con otros componentes, etc.

Muchos de los componentes aquí utilizados fueron netamente de reciclaje. El 2SC3356 lo obtuve desde un control remoto de 315 MHz que me regalaron. Viene marcado con las el código ''R25'' y se encuentra en un encapsulado SOT-23. Los diodos varicap los obtuve de un sintonizador de TV análoga antigua. Generalmente vienen dos tipos de estos: unos con raya amarilla usado en VHF, y otros con raya blanca. Los últimos serán los que utilizaremos en este proyecto, pues *su capacitancia es menor a la de los diodos de VHF* y sirven para armar nuestro circuito resonante para UHF.








*Algunos fundamentos teóricos*



El emisor aquí propuesto consta de tres etapas: un oscilador UHF, un buffer y un amplificador final.

La frecuencia se genera directamente mediante un oscilador del tipo *Clapp* o *Resonante en Serie*, el cual está construído en torno a Q1 (2SC3356). Así como ocurre en las emisoras de FM sencillas, la frecuencia dependerá de la bobina y los diodos varicap usados, ya que ellos conformarán el circuito sintonizado para la banda en la cual deseamos trabajar. Es de suma importancia respetar el tipo de transistor ilustrado en el diagrama, el cual está diseñado específicamente para oscilar y funcionar en UHF. Otras opciones de reemplazo válidas son los transistores MPSH10 y BF199 (el S9018 extrañamente no me funcionó al probarlo, puede que las características de ese transistor no se adapten al tipo de oscilador. Por ahora no lo recomiendo para usarlo como oscilador).

El voltaje aplicado a los diodos varicap a través del potenciómetro de 10K hará que estos *varíen su capacitancia*, pudiéndose a su vez *modificar la frecuencia del oscilador*. Añadiendo una señal de audio a esa tensión de sintonía (la cual perfectamente podría provenir desde un sintetizador PLL) provocaremos que la capacitancia de estos diodos *varíe acorde con el audio ingresado*, por lo que se producirá *Modulación en Frecuencia o FM* en la señal portadora.

La etapa conformada en torno a Q2 (S9018) se encargará de *separar y amplificar la señal proveniente desde el oscilador*. Esto evita que hayan desplazamientos de frecuencia ante cualquier cambio de impedancia en la salida del oscilador. 

Q3 (BFR96) será el componente encargado de *elevar aún más el nivel de señal proveniente de Q2*, aproximadamente a unos 50mW. La señal aquí obtenida puede ser utilizada para excitar un módulo amplificador (RA13H3340M o M57704EL), o bien se puede enviar directamente a una antena direccional mediante un cable de baja pérdida.


Lamentablemente no poseo la PCB para haberla compartido con ustedes, pues lo hice a mano alzada con lápiz Pentel 


Acá algunas fotos en donde se muestra el avance del proyecto 









































































Saludos! Espero que les sea de mucha utilidad, aprovéchenlo!! Como siempre, recibo todo tipo de acotaciones y consultas, y mejor aún, más aportes


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 27, 2016)

Algunas imágenes no se ven lee esto:

*¿ Como subir imágenes ?*


----------



## DavidGuetta (Ene 27, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Algunas imágenes no se ven lee esto:
> 
> *¿ Como subir imágenes ?*



Gracias por avisar Fogonazo, no tenía idea. Lo que sucede es que cada foto pesa sobre 1 mb y el sistema sólo admite fotos de hasta 400 kb. Subiré un respaldo en .RAR con todas las imágenes.


----------



## chevitron (Ene 29, 2016)

bastante prolijo tu trabajo, felicitaciones! 
yo hice uno similar con componentes smd
 llegaba hasta los 521 mhz  lo malo es que no tenía un receptor para oír hasta donde llegaba. tenía un ocilados c3535 un pre con el mismo transistor y otro pre con el mismo y como final tenia un bfg135 que daba una buena potencia.


----------



## morta (Feb 4, 2016)

Muy bueno el aporte pero a mi particularmente me gusto la carga fantasma con ese diseño de cohete saturnV!!


----------



## DavidGuetta (Feb 4, 2016)

morta dijo:


> Muy bueno el aporte pero a mi particularmente me gusto la carga fantasma con ese diseño de cohete saturnV!!



Jaja cierto, es una carga fantasma que hice a la rápida hace meses atrás. Soporta unos 5W, aunque lo he probado hasta con 10W en periodos cortos de tiempo y no me ha dado problemas. Lo mejor de todo es su conector BNC marca Amphenol, el auténtico "papi" del mismo.

Saludos!


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Feb 7, 2016)

De verdad, el tipo de oscilador propuesto en este proyecto es el que mejores resultados me ha dado en estabilidad al emplearlo libre. Nunca tuve la necesidad de hacerlo para esta banda, pero asumo que por las condiciones del circuito tanque, es mucho más estable de lo que tengo comprobado en frecuencias más bajas.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Feb 13, 2016)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> De verdad, el tipo de oscilador propuesto en este proyecto es el que mejores resultados me ha dado en estabilidad al emplearlo libre. Nunca tuve la necesidad de hacerlo para esta banda, pero asumo que por las condiciones del circuito tanque, es mucho más estable de lo que tengo comprobado en frecuencias más bajas.



Estando bien construído, con componentes de buena calidad y respetando blindajes y métodos constructivos para UHF, no sería necesario un PLL pues la frecuencia de ese tipo de oscilador es muuuuuuuuuuuuuy estable. Si no fuese por la calidad de los componentes que usé, no se correría ni siquiera 1 KHz. Pero todos sabemos que la temperatura es uno de los principales enemigos de la estabilidad de frecuencia...


----------



## chikotekno (Mar 8, 2016)

te quedo muy bonito el circuito, felicitaciones, sin duda usar el dongle sdr ha simplificado mucho las cosas para poder probar los circuitos, no estaria mal agregarle una etapa PLL y quedaria de lujo.
saludos.


----------



## jogyweb (Dic 18, 2017)

Hola, hice un circuito muy parecido basàndome en el descrito por DavidGuetta, el receptor que utilicè fuen una antenita usb de similares caracterìsticas para sistemas sdr. El problema fue cuando lo puse en marcha junto a una emisora de 300 watt.... 
Entre transmisor y receptor de enlace tenia muy buena señal y ruido casi despreciable sin poner señal de audio en el transmisor. Al poner mùsica, impecable y nìtido, pero al encender la emisora de FM que es un equipo de 300 watt, tenia ruidos y pitidos, la señal se perdia y resultaba todo un desastre.
Las antenas que utilicè fueron 2 direccionales de 6 elementos, la potencia 700mw y la distancia 400 metros sin obstàculos.
Como el resultado no fue el esperado, hice un propio receptor y un transmisor con un poco màs de potencia (1w) teniendo el mismo problemas hasta que puse un filtro a la entrada de antena del receptor donde solucionò toda la interferencia que generaba el transmisor de FM. En este momento el transmisor y receptor funcionan sin problemas. Como ya no tengo ambos equipos para enseñar el diseño del circuito, podrìa quizàs pedir permiso a los dueños para sacar algunas fotos de los mismos. Saludos a todos


----------



## radium98 (Dic 21, 2017)

Dunno puede poner el receptor u parte ?


----------



## cesman castillo (Nov 9, 2022)

Gusto grande de saber y contar con personas como tu que no escatiman esfuerzo para colaborar pero me gustaría contar con los valores y medidas de la antena y ademas me gustaría saber si le puedo poner un transistor como el 2n3866 como amplificador o alguno que me puedas recomendar cosa que te agradezco de ante mano. 
Muchos éxitos


----------



## jogyweb (Nov 13, 2022)

cesman castillo dijo:


> Gusto grande de saber y contar con personas como tu que no escatiman esfuerzo para colaborar pero me gustaría contar con los valores y medidas de la antena y ademas me gustaría saber si le puedo poner un transistor como el 2n3866 como amplificador o alguno que me puedas recomendar cosa que te agradezco de ante mano.
> Muchos éxitos


Hola, que frecuencia necesita las medidas y cuantos elementos en la antena.
No he probado el 3866 en etapas de uhf, pero uso el BFG135 como etapa previa al módulo de potencia que puede ser cualquiera que trabaje en uhf y frecuencia más aproximada a la de los enlaces.
En mi caso uso el módulo  RA30H3340M para dejar con 20 watts de salida.


----------



## ricbevi (Nov 14, 2022)

Se puede usar el 2N3866 ya que esta echo para ese rango de frecuencias pero dudo que el rendimiento sea el mismo que el original(BFR96) y ni que hablar si llega a ser una falsificación de los miles que hay.

Hace mas de 30 años atrás, me tomaba el trabajo de seleccionar/clasificar a cada uno de los que llegan en la compra de materiales para el laboratorio de reparaciones en que trabajaba ya que algunos ya no rendían en VHF(ni hablar de UHF).
Los que no funcionaban bien en VHF/UHF, los dejaba para reparar a los HF que lo usaban también como pre-driver de las etapas de salida de RF.

Me imagino ahora, es como encontrar un 2N3055 que cumpla con los parámetros mínimos o cualquiera de las mimes de falsificaciones que existen en el mercado.


----------

